# New guy in town.



## Luftjeger (Sep 13, 2007)

Howdy fellow WWII plane enthusiasts, I'm a norwegian now living in the US. Born in 1971 in north Norway we still grew up with plenty of old warmemories. I did also visit 2 known crash sites of shot down german and british bombers. The germans had an airfield 50km from where I grew up.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Luftjeger. Lot's of good people here with a wealth
of knowlege..... and willing to share it. Look around and enjoy....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome. Did you live near Trondeim?


----------



## Luftjeger (Sep 13, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome. Did you live near Trondeim?



I grew up about 900Km further north, in the county of Troms, from the island of Senja. The airfield's name was Bardufoss, close to the swedish and finnish border. And was used as the springboard to attack the northern convoys to Russia. The Biscmark's sistership Blucher was sunk just 70Km from my hometown, south west of the city of Tromso. Just recently they dug up to Jagdpanter II armored vehicles that was documented to have participated in the Battle of Kursk, they are now in safe care of the Battlefield museum of Troms County. They were in very well condition for their age and for having been underground for over 50 years.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2007)

Luftjeger said:


> IThe Biscmark's sistership Blucher was sunk just 70Km from my hometown, south west of the city of Tromso.



You mean the Tirpitz right? Bismarcks sister ship was the Tirpitz. 

The Blücher was sunk in Oslo Fjord at the Dröbak Narrows when she was attacked by the fortress of Oskarborg and later by torpedos.


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 13, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2007)

Hallo and welcome there.


----------



## DOUGRD (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Luftjeger, Welcome to THE forum. Best place to hang out on the web.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Luftjeger (Sep 14, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You mean the Tirpitz right? Bismarcks sister ship was the Tirpitz.
> 
> The Blücher was sunk in Oslo Fjord at the Dröbak Narrows when she was attacked by the fortress of Oskarborg and later by torpedos.



Yes! Tirpitz was it, mixed up the name. There was just a huge book issued on the history of Tirpitz, made in conjunction with norwegian and german historians. Very good reading material DerAdler.

Thanks for the warm welcome guys.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2007)

No problem.

They have parts of the Tirpitz here at a museum near my house.


----------



## v2 (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## mkloby (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome from Pensacola, Florida.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome neighbour.....from a Swede living in Glasgow.... Narvik is my favorite place in Norway.


----------



## grob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 28, 2007)

G'day Luft and welcome to the site from another Aussie


----------

